# Conversion project



## The Slug (Jun 28, 2019)

Hey all, I have decided to go down the road of converting 2 display cabinets into enclosures for my 2 jungles. The 2 units will butt up next to each other (as pictured). Im going to cut some holes and apply some aluminum mesh for air vents, any ideas on sizes and location.

Cheers Dug


----------



## Tinyroar (Jul 9, 2019)

I’m sorry I have no practical advice but can’t wait to see how your project goes... what a fab idea!! Good luck  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_75 (Jul 9, 2019)

Hi Dug,

Bunnings has a good range of wall vents for sale, you will be able to pick out something with a nice finish to match the units.

How interested are you in doing a bit of research about thermodynamics? The placement of your vents in relation to your heat source has a great impact on air flow within the enclosure. Also the size of your vents are dictated by the volume of your enclosure. I would suggest buying vents like this, there is no chance of escape through them and you can vary the amount of air flow through them. To vary the amount of air flow, tape up sections of the vent (on the outside). Make the taping matches on both vents.



This is how my enclosures are set up.
There is a vent near my heat source. The hot air around the heat source fills up the space under the hide box. When the space under the hide box fills up with hot air, some of the hot air escapes through the vent, causing cool air to be drawn from the opposite vent. This process of heat escaping and cool air being drawn in creates air flow.
The air being drawn in needs to be cooler than the air within the enclosure.
You will know when the system is working when you can feel the air being drawn from the 'cool' vent.


Best of luck with the project.
Nick


----------



## Melmy (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi Nick
Have you got any resources you could point me to for reading up on thermal dynamics?


----------



## nick_75 (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi Melmy,

I am using the _Venturi Effect_ to create the air flow. The Venturi Effect creates the flow by changing pressure. I am using the hot air escaping through the vent to drop pressure within the enclosure. This drop in pressure causes air to rush in the other vent.

The vent size (in relation to the volume of the enclosure) and placement (proximity) to the heat source will effect the rate of flow by effecting the rate of pressure change.

Regards,
Nick


----------



## The Slug (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi Nick,

I bought and fitted a vent before your reply, the vent is roughly 11cm x 22cm, i have placed it in the roof next to a 80 watt heat pannel that I am trying. My concern at the moment is i have had the pannel on for 4 hours and the temp at half hight is only 20 degree so far, if I add another vent I feel it'll struggle to stay hot.

The enclosure is 3ft w x 1.5ft d x 4ft h

Thanks Dug


----------



## nick_75 (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi Dug,

I think you have placed the vent to close to the heat source. The vent is probably letting the heat out before the space can warm up. Can you post a photo of the vent position in relation to the heat source?

Where have you placed the second vent to let in air? You need an air intake.

Regards,
Nick


----------

